# lampadaires et becs de gaz



## simenon

Bonjour à tous,
je vous écris pour connaître votre opinion sur un élément du morceau qui suit. Il s'agit du debut de _Celle qui n'était plus_ de Boileau et Narcejac, publié en 1952, dont je ne copie ici que quelques phrases mais dont on peut lire un morceau plus long ici: http://francite.net/education/lecture/page4.html

Il s'agit d'une descpription d'une lieu de la ville de Nantes vu par  une fenêtre. Cette fenêtre, si j'ai bien compris à partir de ce qu'on explique en suite dans le roman, donne sur une rue située, à peu près, entre le début du quai de la Fosse et celui du quai Ernest Renaud, et donc près de la gare maritime (l'on voit les bateaux etc).
Voilà le morceau:

" Ravinel s'arrêta devant la fenêtre, écarta le rideau. Le brouillard s'épaississait. Il était jaune autour des lampadaires qui éclairaient le quai, verdâtre sous les becs de gaz de la rue. "

Ce que je me demande c'est si les deux mots,  "lampadaires" et "becs de gaz", indiquent ici les mêmes objets ou établissent une différence, par exemple: lampadaires = réverbères électriques; becs de gaz = réverbères à gaz
Ou encore: lampadaires= lumières particulières de la gare maritime; bec de gaz = réverbères à gaz de la rue.

Au debut je m'étais dite qu'il s'agissait tout simplement de deux synonyme, mais deux éléments m'ont fait douter de cette idée, c'est-à-dire le fait que le brouillard prend un couleur différent (jaune, vert) dans les deux cas et le fait que l'on établit une sorte d'opposition entre le "quai" et la "rue". Je me dis que peut-être, en parlant de "quai", le narrateur ne fait pas allusion au quai de la Fosse ou au quai Ernest Renaud (qui sont eux aussi de rues, des rue qui cotoient la rivière) mais au quai du port (le môle, le quai d'embarquement, etc) et que donc cela justifierais la présence de deux types de lumières différents. 
Mais enfin je ne sais pas. Il se pourrait aussi que, même dans le cas où le quai est quai de la Fosse ou au quai Ernest Renaud (et non pas un quai du port), les réverbères soient différents (électriques et à gaz) tout simplement parce que la ville était en évolution (on est dans l'après-guerre, à l'époque de la reconstruction) et il y avait encore des éléments de la vieille illumination à coté de ceux du système d'illumination moderne. 

J'espère donc en vos suggestions. 
En résumé, les lampadaires, ici, sont eux aussi des réverbère? Sont-ils différents des bec-de-gaz?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Tu le dis toi-même, les deux sont des réverbères, les becs de gaz fonctionnent au gaz d'éclairage, les lampadaires à l'électricité. On doit se situer à une époque où à Nantes on progressivement remplacé le gaz par l'électricité dans l'éclairage public, donc les deux types cohabitent.
Et le brouillard modifie l'aspect de la lumière et crée un halo autour des réverbères (de la source de la lumière) et intensifie leurs couleurs différentes.


----------



## simenon

Perci Punky Zoé, mais donc vous tu penses aussi qu'il faut entendre "quai" comme  quai de la Fosse ou quai Ernest Renaud (enfin quai comme rue qui côtoie la rivière?) Et non pas comme quai du port, môle?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je ne connais pas cet endroit, mais souvent à l'époque le quai et la rue qui le borde se confondaient, la rue s'appelle d'ailleurs "quai".
On peut imaginer que les lampadaires éclairent aussi bien la rue que le quai.


----------



## simenon

Merci Punky, mais je crois que je n'ai pas bien expliqué ce que je voulais dire (je relis maintenant et je vois qu'il y a une faute dans mon message précédent, qui le rend incompréhensible: je m'en excuse). En français le mot "quai" a plusieurs sens (qu'il faut rendre en italien avec des mots différents), je me demande donc si, ici, le quai dont on parle (_des lampadaires qui éclairaient le quai_) est ce que le trésor définit une "ouvrage de maçonnerie constitué d'un mur de soutènement perpendiculaire au niveau de l'eau et longé d'une chaussée ou d'une plate-forme, permettant l'accostage et les opérations de débarquement et d'embarquement dans un port ou un bassin" ou bien une " Voie, chaussée aménagée le long de cet ouvrage, permettant la circulation des personnes et des véhicules entre le cours d'eau et les habitations qui le bordent."

p.s. j'ai corrigé la faute dans le message précédent (j'avais écrit "quai" au lieu que "rivière")


----------



## Punky Zoé

Après réflexion, je pense qu'il s'agit plutôt du quai du port que de la rue elle-même, mais c'est difficile à dire, d'autant qu'on ne sait pas si cette différence d'éclairage se justifie par l différence entre la voie publique et le port (lieu de travail) ou pas.


----------



## simenon

Merci Punky Zoe. Moi non plus, je n'arrive pas à me decider pour une hypothèse. Plus avant dans le livre, on parle de "bec-à-gaz" sur le quai Ernest Renaud. Donc si les lampadaires sont électriques soit ils sont sur le quai du port, soit ils sont sul le quai de la Fosse (en ce cas il y aurait une deifférence d'illuminatione entre le quai de la Fosse et le voisin quai Ernest Renaud). Je ne sait pas si cela peut nous faire pencher pour l'idée du quai di port.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je vous propose d'aller voir le plan : on découvre bien les deux quais, comprenant de larges chaussées pour la circulation et les anciens quais portuaires actuellement utilisés pour le stationnement. Mon problème pour interpréter, c'est que je n'imagine pas une fenêtre donnant sur la seule rue du lieu, la rue Meuris, donner en même temps une large vue sur les deux quais. Une solution serait que la fenêtre donne sur le large boulevard qui commence ici. Mais le texte le permet-il ? Utilise-t-il le mot de rue explicitement ?

Si donc la fenêtre donne sur le boulevard en premier plan et les quais en deuxième plan, je supposerais que le boulevard est éclairé par des becs de gaz et les quais, désignant alors à la fois la chaussées dédiée à la circulation et l'espace portuaire, éclairés par des lampadaires électriques. Dans les autres cas je me serais exprimé autrement, soit en précisant, si la fenêtre donne sur la rue Meuris, qu'il fallait se pencher pour voir les deux quais, soit en précisant qu'il y avait deux éclairages sur les quais, l'un pour la circulation, l'autre pour le port. Actuellement il n'y a qu'un seul éclairage, celui pour la circulation, qui semble éclairer en même temps les aires de stationnement. Depuis l'après-guerre cela a pu beaucoup changer.


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup Logos. Ici on peut voir nombre de photos de l'époque http://rikostnaz5.blogspot.it/
Par exemple le quai de la Fosse (1960): http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-sYLNRJ-xecM/UswB_QgcxjI/AAAAAAAAFUo/rOWzhOydVvk/s1600/831_001.jpg
Le pont transbordeur en 1955 (c'est à côté, le personnage le voit da sa fenêtre: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-9STFNUT1np4/UrSDAYTcjgI/AAAAAAAAFPc/_9OwyUqKrt4/s1600/595_001.jpg


----------



## Logospreference-1

Sur la troisième photo, celle du pont transbordeur, on voit des rails et des wagons, et apparemment des lampadaires électriques. Ceci dit, je n'ai pas connu les becs de gaz, et je ne les reconnaîtrais donc pas. Si j'ai bien compris, il y avait anciennement une gare sur les quais portuaires, qui s'appelait la gare maritime et qui a donné ensuite son nom à la station du tramway. C'est l'éclairage de la ville qui, lui, aurait été avec des becs de gaz, sur la partie des quais réservée à la circulation, et sur la rue ou sur le boulevard. Pour en savoir plus, il nous faudra attendre qu'un nantais de passage nous éclaire. Pour moi, le point important serait déjà de savoir si la fenêtre est sur la rue ou sur le boulevard.


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup Logos. Hélas, je n'ai pas encore découvert quel est la rue où habite le personnage. Si j'arrive à le comprendre, je te le dirai.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut simenon,

"Nantes, 1944-1965 : chronique d'une renaissance" par André Bovar nous donne un _éclairage_ à ta question avec ceci :
"L'éclairage public était d'ailleurs à restaurer dans toute la ville et, en décembre 1947, les vieux becs de gaz ont été remis en état et alimentés grâce à d'importantes transformations réalisées un an plus tard à l'usine à gaz de Roche Maurice. L'éclairage électrique a été plus difficile à installer car il était pénalisé par les restrictions de courant et le manque d'ampoules. Toutefois, en octobre 1948 plus du tiers de l'éclairage avait été remis en état. En juillet 1952, la Municipalité a voté le remplacement de 700 becs de gaz par 1400 lampes à incandescence, la fluorescence étant réservée pour les rues du centre."


----------



## simenon

Merci, Karine, c'est super! Il reste à _écalair_ le problème du "quai", mais, puisque on a maintenant la certitude que l'on était dans une phase de tranformation de l'illumination, on peut sans difficulté accepter les deux hypothèses, et alors la plus simple (quai= rue qui cotoie la rivière) est peut-être la plus probable, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oui, le quai c'est bien la voie maçonnée qui longe les berges d'un cours d'eau (la Loire ici ?).


----------



## simenon

Voilà, pour Logospreference qui l'avait demandé, il me semble de comprendre que la maison donne sur le quai, car à un moment donné on l'appelle "la petite maison du quai".


----------



## Logospreference-1

Merci Simenon, vous me rassurez : l'explication est donc la plus simple, des quais comprenant deux parties, l'une affectée à la circulation, éclairée par la municipalité sous le régime commun, à cette époque, des becs de gaz, et l'autre affectée aux activités portuaires et à la voie ferrée, éclairée soit par l'administration du port soit par la compagnie de chemins de fer à l'électricité. Il y avait sur les quais d'autres emplacements possibles de « la petite maison du quai » que ceux que j'avais initialement envisagés, mais peu importe, cette maison ne semble pas avoir été préservée.


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup Logospreference. Mais donc, en revenant à la phrase ("Il était jaune autour des lampadaires qui éclairaient le *quai*, verdâtre sous les becs de gaz de la *rue*"), le "quai" est "la partie du quai affecté aux activités portuaires et à la voie ferrée", la "rue" est "la partie du quai affectée à la circulation". C'est ça?


----------



## Logospreference-1

J'avais perdu de vue que la rue était mentionnée dans la phrase qui ouvre ce sujet. Si la maison donne directement sur les quais, et si, à la lumière de la documentation donnée par André Bovar, toutes les rues de la ville sont encore éclairées aux becs de gaz, il faut certainement comprendre « les becs de gaz de la rue » comme les becs de gaz communs aux rues de la ville, y compris, donc, ceux qui éclairent cette chaussée sur les quais, avec son trottoir et sa façade d'immeubles, où les voitures circulent. Pour moi le texte ne fait plus de difficulté. Ce qui faisait difficulté, c'est qu'en principe cette désignation des _quais_ englobe à la fois les quais portuaires et la chaussée proprement dite, et qu'on avait peine à situer cette fichue fenêtre.


----------



## simenon

Merci Logos. Je crois que vous avez raison, à moins qu'on ne veuille remettre en doute l'idée que la lumière verte des lampadaire était électrique. MAis sur ce point il me semble que tout le monde était d'accord.


----------

